# Need advice about Germany



## baslmat (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi, 

I am a Syrian National working in Saudi araia for 13 years now. i have an english Litrature major. but i work as a project management and projects over 250 USD in value. also i HVae a PMP certifcate and ceritficates of experince from my company. 

I was thinking of applying for immgration to Germany, iam 37 Years old and have a faimly. 

how do i start and what is required to do to get to Germany.


----------

